# Stocking of 10gal Betta/ Community Tank



## anthony (May 14, 2012)

HI, i just bought a Marine Land 10 gal tank setup and it is cycling now with my betta in it.. i bought this tank because my old setup got a leak.. any way.. i never kept other fish with bettas before and was woundering the ideal tank mates and how many.. my setup will have live plants and a naturalistic look, no fake stuff. anyway im rambling.. would this be okay?? neon tetras (6), The betta (1) delta tail, and 1 cory catfish.. could i keep another type of tetra aswell, also a snail and some gohst shrimp too? i have a 20 gal but never had these fish together and dont want to over stock.. THanKs!*c/p*


----------



## prinmel (May 9, 2012)

I usually go to: Tropical Fish and Aquariums Compatibility by Name
when I need to lookup compatibility, It is not the all definite answer but it is put together from what most people have said works for them.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

aqadvisor is good too. but the best person to ask is the betta lady on here!


----------

